# MY latest 622 problem



## Steve H (May 15, 2006)

what do you think it is? I'm going to email this to Dish.


----------



## Steve H (May 15, 2006)

I emailed it to "[email protected]@#[email protected]#$" Does anyone have the email address of the CEO?

Thanks Much
Steve


----------



## Ken Green (Oct 6, 2005)

[email protected]


----------



## jgarveyATL (Jun 1, 2006)

kdg454 said:


> [email protected]


I have emailed [email protected] and [email protected]. One will bounce, can't recall which one.


----------



## Steve H (May 15, 2006)

jgarveyATL said:


> I have emailed [email protected] and [email protected]. One will bounce, can't recall which one.


Thanks Much. I have one on the way to [email protected]@#[email protected]#$ if that does not get a response I'll foward it to the two you gave me.


----------



## Steve H (May 15, 2006)

first response already!!

"Thank you for your email. I will send your email to my advance tech team. Before I do can you please provided your account and phone number?

Sincerely,

David Laslo

CEO Escalations"

[email protected]


----------



## glimmie (May 30, 2006)

Did you try a power cord reset meaning unplug the unit, wait ten seconds, and plug back in? I'll bet that fixes it.


----------



## Steve H (May 15, 2006)

glimmie said:


> Did you try a power cord reset meaning unplug the unit, wait ten seconds, and plug back in? I'll bet that fixes it.


No I didn't.................. IMHO at the price I'm paying it should work without me having to do any resets.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Steve,

Understand... Are you seeing this solid or did this appear once. If notice that it is on an HD local. Are you seeing it on any other channels besides this one. One then rolled out the LA locals I saw similar things and they eventually cleared up. I summerized that it was stream related and not 622 specific. 

Are you getting this on any other channels and how long is it lasting?


----------



## boylehome (Jul 16, 2004)

I have seen this many times on the model 921. It is a corrupted tuner. A power cord reset should fix the problem. If it doesn't then the receiver needs replaced.


----------



## Steve H (May 15, 2006)

Ron Barry said:


> Steve,
> 
> Understand... Are you seeing this solid or did this appear once. If notice that it is on an HD local. Are you seeing it on any other channels besides this one. One then rolled out the LA locals I saw similar things and they eventually cleared up. I summerized that it was stream related and not 622 specific.
> 
> Are you getting this on any other channels and how long is it lasting?


This one appeared at once, lasted for about 1/2 hour. About 2 hours later it was there again, started as pixelation (about 20% of the picture) along with audio stuttering, went to the green screen for about 1/2 a minute, blank screen then cleared up. Signal was 75 at the time. My three HD locals are the only channels that I get this on.


----------



## Mike D-CO5 (Mar 12, 2003)

Same here . Only on my hdtv locals do I see the black screen and only on one of the tuners. The second tuner seems to be the one that is suffering from all the stuttering, black screens and audio drop outs. I see it in the diagnostic menu every day. It shows like one LOST lock on #1 tuner and like 10 and up on lost locks on tuner #2. That means that every time the receiver had lost its lock on the satellite and had to go searching for the signal. It is always on the second tuner on both of my 622s.


----------



## Paradox-sj (Dec 15, 2004)

Was that a local HD channel OTA or LIL?


----------



## Steve H (May 15, 2006)

Paradox-sj said:


> Was that a local HD channel OTA or LIL?


That was the local Fox HD out of Salt Lake City. Not over the air (we do not get any over the air signals where we live!!!!!) Not sure what LIL is............


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

LIL = Local into Local. From the screen shot showing ch 6374 we know it's not OTA.

Steve, have you caved in and tried a reset yet? Results?


----------



## Steve H (May 15, 2006)

I haven't done the reset yet but tomorrow I'm going to do it....................tonight on the same channel at the same time the SAME THING HAPPENED!!!!!! Any ideas now?


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Do you have any ideas how long the DIsh HD locals have been activated in your area? I believe what you might be seeing is from the stream. I would be curious if anyone is watching the same locals as you without the issues. Like I said, I saw this whent he LA locals were just starting to come aboard. However, I dont' recall seeing it for a 1/2 hour.

LIke others suggested. Try a soft reboot, hold down and count to 10 and see if it clears up the issue.


----------



## Steve H (May 15, 2006)

Ron Barry said:


> Do you have any ideas how long the DIsh HD locals have been activated in your area? I believe what you might be seeing is from the stream. I would be curious if anyone is watching the same locals as you without the issues. Like I said, I saw this whent he LA locals were just starting to come aboard. However, I dont' recall seeing it for a 1/2 hour.
> 
> LIke others suggested. Try a soft reboot, hold down and count to 10 and see if it clears up the issue.


I'm not sure how long the HD locals have been in this area. I'll post on the HD board to see if anyone in Southern Utah has any problems like this. I did do a "soft reboot" a couple of days ago.............


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Next step is to do the hard reset if you have not already tried. Would be interesting to see if anyone in your area is experiecing this issue with a 211/411. lots of new stuff in the mix with the Locals and from what I have read here it takes a while to get things fine tuned. MY LA locals are much better than they were a few months back.


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

SLC locals became available on March 1. http://ekb.dbstalk.com/hdlocal.htm


----------



## hdaddikt (Jul 2, 2005)

Steve H said:


> No I didn't.................. IMHO at the price I'm paying it should work without me having to do any resets.


Exactly. In most cases it appears those of us doing resets on a regular basis are only band-aiding. Power resets are needed on rare occasions with 'most' electronics.
If you have to keep reseting to get normal performance, that speaks to something more invasive.

I have seen the pixelation problem on occasion, but most often losing signal on 110. I suspect it could be a bad twin LNB, if not the receiver itself. On another forum, a reader with similar problems on a 625, found a solution when he replaced both the receiver and the twin LNB.


----------



## glimmie (May 30, 2006)

hdaddikt said:


> Exactly. In most cases it appears those of us doing resets on a regular basis are only band-aiding. Power resets are needed on rare occasions with 'most' electronics.
> If you have to keep reseting to get normal performance, that speaks to something more invasive.
> 
> I have seen the pixelation problem on occasion, but most often losing signal on 110. I suspect it could be a bad twin LNB, if not the receiver itself. On another forum, a reader with similar problems on a 625, found a solution when he replaced both the receiver and the twin LNB.


People here need to realize this is a new adavnced technology product. There are going to be bugs. Perhaps Echostar could have done a bit more testing before release but that's water over the dam.

You basically have two choices: Live with the problems or send it back and wait for a more mature version of software. That's it. Persoanlly I will live with the problems. The functionality of the unit still exceeds these minor problems. That's just my opinion.


----------



## Steve H (May 15, 2006)

People here need to realize this is a new adavnced technology product. There are going to be bugs. Perhaps Echostar could have done a bit more testing before release but that's water over the dam.

You basically have two choices: Live with the problems or send it back and wait for a more mature version of software. That's it. Persoanlly I will live with the problems. The functionality of the unit still exceeds these minor problems. That's just my opinion."

That's fine if Dish would have let their customers know about the problems before they installed a 622. The idea of selling a product with known problems and not informing the customer prior to the sale seems to be a pretty poor practice to me.


----------



## glimmie (May 30, 2006)

Steve H said:


> That's fine if Dish would have let their customers know about the problems before they installed a 622. The idea of selling a product with known problems and not informing the customer prior to the sale seems to be a pretty poor practice to me.


But they didn't know about all these problems. You can't possible duplicate all field and customer conditions in a lab.

You can rant to CEO of Echostar all you want but these problems take will still time to fix.

Also be careful of bending the CEO's ear too much. If you become a pest to his office he is likely to refund all you money plus additional for pain and suffering. Unlike some staff CSR, he has the authority and power to do that. But you will be barred from ever being a suscriber again. Where does that leave you if you really want a VIP622?

Don't laugh, that has happened in business more than once. I read Bill Gates did that very thing to a Windows customer yeras ago. "Here's your money back and you can keep the software too. But don't call us again"


----------



## Rob Glasser (Feb 22, 2005)

Let's keep this thread on topic. Thanks everyone.


----------

